# Suche Monostabile Kippstufe U=24V t=3Min A=350mA (Für eine Hupe)



## maxi (25 März 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche für eine 24V Signalhupe eine Zeitschaltuhr (Monastabile Kippstufe oder ähnlich).
Die Hupe soll nach ca. 3 Minuten wieder ausgehen.

Vorteilhaft wäre auch eine kleine Platine oder etwas möglichst kleines für eine Hutschienenmontage, aber gerne alle Vorschläge wilkommen.

Es sollte bitte ein fertiges Modul, einfach zu kaufen / bestellen sein. (NE555 kenne ich auch)



(Maschinensicherheitsrichtlinien etc. müssen nicht berücksichtigt werden.)


Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2011)

Hi Maxi, vielleicht hier: DOLD

Oder wenn gar nichts zu finden ist, dann das:


----------



## maxi (25 März 2011)

Danke Ralle, schon recht super vorschläge.

Die Zeitschaltuhren von denem Link sind leider etwas Groß.

Falls möglich benötige etwas sehr kleines.

Grüße


----------



## dalbi (25 März 2011)

Hi,

http://www.elektronik-kompendium.de/sites/slt/0310121.htm

Gruss Daniel


----------



## thomass5 (25 März 2011)

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17406&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_17406&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

S sollte auch soetwas ähnliches im Angebot haben.

Thomas


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2011)

Nimm doch einfach ein multifunktionales Zeitrelais von z.B. Siemens. Damit kannst du x-beliebige Zeitfunktionen und Zeitdauer einstellen. Und mit 22,5mm Breite sollten die eigenlich überall reinpassen. Du kannst auch bei Finder schauen. Dort findest unter dem Relais-Zubehör auch Zeitbausteine.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## maxi (25 März 2011)

Danke euch,

Ihr wart wie immer sehr hilfreich.

Ich werde nun Finder Serie 85 - 85.02 verwenden.

Danke und euch ein schönes Wochenende


----------

